
Android apps found on Google Play download spyware - mmariani
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/05/11/android-apps-found-on-google-play-download-spyware-to-monitor-your-text-messages-call-logs-and-location/
======
Oletros
They download it, they can't install it

